# Lola day 143 kidded - pictures page 5



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lola is moving along quickly so I decided to start her a thread :roll:

Here she is today
[attachment=4:2z0zy0g8]Goats March 8th 001.jpg[/attachment:2z0zy0g8]

[attachment=3:2z0zy0g8]Goats March 8th 010.jpg[/attachment:2z0zy0g8]

my mom, Lola & Mia
[attachment=2:2z0zy0g8]Goats March 8th 014.jpg[/attachment:2z0zy0g8]

Out browsing around
[attachment=1:2z0zy0g8]Goats March 8th 022.jpg[/attachment:2z0zy0g8]

Little udder
[attachment=0:2z0zy0g8]Goats March 8th 027.jpg[/attachment:2z0zy0g8]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Just for Lola day 82*

you have such nice looking... little goaties there.... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just for Lola day 82*

Im glad the pictures dont show how aweful Lola looks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just for Lola day 82*

She looks great Stacey! I can't wait to see her udder all filled in!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just for Lola day 94*

here she is on day 94

[attachment=5:2b03mx3y]March 20th 003.jpg[/attachment:2b03mx3y]
[attachment=4:2b03mx3y]March 20th 004.jpg[/attachment:2b03mx3y]

[attachment=3:2b03mx3y]March 20th 005.jpg[/attachment:2b03mx3y]
[attachment=2:2b03mx3y]March 20th 012.jpg[/attachment:2b03mx3y]

[attachment=1:2b03mx3y]March 20th 010.jpg[/attachment:2b03mx3y]

[attachment=0:2b03mx3y]March 20th 020.jpg[/attachment:2b03mx3y]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Just for Lola day 94*

Wow, I can see she is wide like you were talking about. :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just for Lola day 94*

she looks scruffy because well she did have issues with her coat BUT it decided to snow today :shades: and then everything is dripping off the trees and everyone was puffy.

She just started standing like that. I didnt realize how wide she was. When I chose her she looked SO narrow I was trying to believe Beth when she said she was wide, now I see it


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Just for Lola day 94*

Wow she's a cutie. I love her colors. hope you get great :girl: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just for Lola day 94*

thanks. Her previous owner gets the first doeling so yah I hope she has twin doeling :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just for Lola day 94*

here is miss Lola, she is wider then Angie :shocked:

[attachment=1:3crm1nkg]march 24th 003.jpg[/attachment:3crm1nkg]

she is in a no touchy mood though right now :roll:
[attachment=0:3crm1nkg]march 24th 006.jpg[/attachment:3crm1nkg]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Just for Lola day 98 - getting there*

your goatie looks really good stacey...............and very uncomfortable... :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Just for Lola day 98 - getting there*

:girl: :girl: :girl: :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just for Lola day 98 - getting there*

Lola with Angie 
[attachment=1:1x9o10a4]the goats march 27th 002.jpg[/attachment:1x9o10a4]

just a side pic today
[attachment=0:1x9o10a4]the goats march 27th 019.jpg[/attachment:1x9o10a4]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just for Lola day 101*

She is looking alot like twins! I do hope she gives you :girl: :girl: And her coat is filling in very well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just for Lola day 101*

yes her coat is filling in nicely!  thanks. I am thinking twins too


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Just for Lola day 98 - getting there*



toth boer goats said:


> your goatie looks really good stacey...............and very uncomfortable... :shocked: :shocked:


 :shocked: I just scrolled down this page and mis-read what you wrote as

"Your goatie looks really good and *tastey*"

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: I freaked out thinkin you wanted to eat stacey's goat :shocked: lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just for Lola day 101*

:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just for Lola day 101*

She is an absolute doll - I can't wait to see what she throws


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just for Lola day 101*

thanks Allison


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 104 new pic added page 2*

[attachment=2:3t0pdoeb]Kidding stalls and more 003.jpg[/attachment:3t0pdoeb]

[attachment=1:3t0pdoeb]Kidding stalls and more 006.jpg[/attachment:3t0pdoeb]

[attachment=0:3t0pdoeb]Kidding stalls and more 021.jpg[/attachment:3t0pdoeb]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 104 new pic added page 2*

Just think of how much bigger thst udder will be in another 41 days!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*

day 111

[attachment=2:3vn531ct]udder and bellies 003.jpg[/attachment:3vn531ct]

[attachment=1:3vn531ct]udder and bellies 005.jpg[/attachment:3vn531ct]

[attachment=0:3vn531ct]udder and bellies 018.jpg[/attachment:3vn531ct]

I am thinking maybe twins :shrug: I hope!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*

looks like twin to me... :wink:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*

triplets! at LEAST!!!!!!!!

:greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*

those pictures make them look big - they really arent big at all


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*

:girl: :girl:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*

Stacey, in no time,you're going to be up to your armpits in cute little babies. :shocked:

How exciting. Best wishes to all for smooth kiddings with many :girl: :girl: :girl:

Anna


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*

thank you Anna - Luthor did sire some girls last year so I am hopeful that he does even better and gives me lots of girls :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*

Day 118

All I could get before camera battery died
[attachment=0:1hyakeya]April 13th 022.jpg[/attachment:1hyakeya]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*

I do think that Lola will be sneaking in a third kid on ya! She's looking wider and her udder is growing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*

she had a single then twins so are we going to keep adding?? we shall see. 3 would be cool, just pray she takes care of them! she has yet to take care of her kids :sigh:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*

Looking good; would be very interesting if she did add one.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*



StaceyRoop said:


> 3 would be cool, just pray she takes care of them! she has yet to take care of her kids :sigh:


at all?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*

she did a little last year...but then rejected them after less then a week


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 111 new udder and belly pics*

Day 119

[attachment=1:3nhq61js]April 14th 004.jpg[/attachment:3nhq61js]

[attachment=0:3nhq61js]April 14th 006.jpg[/attachment:3nhq61js]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 121 pic overload page 3*

She is so much fun to take pictures of

"before"
[attachment=6:hwlmujmq]April 16th 013.jpg[/attachment:hwlmujmq]

"after"
[attachment=5:hwlmujmq]April 16th 016.jpg[/attachment:hwlmujmq]

forudder
[attachment=4:hwlmujmq]April 16th 014.jpg[/attachment:hwlmujmq]

[attachment=3:hwlmujmq]April 16th 017.jpg[/attachment:hwlmujmq]
[attachment=2:hwlmujmq]April 16th 021.jpg[/attachment:hwlmujmq]
[attachment=1:hwlmujmq]April 16th 034.jpg[/attachment:hwlmujmq]
[attachment=0:hwlmujmq]April 16th 038.jpg[/attachment:hwlmujmq]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lola day 121 pic overload page 3*

Well I will keep my fingers crossed that she cares for them this year! ray: :girl: :girl: :boy: ? lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 121 pic overload page 3*

I havent felt a kid in her yet...but that doest mean a thing. I didnt feel kids in SP last year and she had 4

Speaking of SP she is getting huge *bites nails*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 121 pic overload page 3*

She shall not be left out.

Miss Lola on day 129
[attachment=0:19v3z9ba]Angie day 144 003.jpg[/attachment:19v3z9ba]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola day 121 pic overload page 3*

looking great.......your goats are so beautiful stacey...  I really am anxious to see there kids......and you did a wonderful shaving job by the way.... :wink: :dance:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Lola day 121 pic overload page 3*

She looks big! She has a nice little udder!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 121 pic overload page 3*

She might stick with twins again....but I bet :girl: :girl: :boy: and I hope you don't have bottle babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola day 121 pic overload page 3*

day 134 - no pictures sorry

she hates her belly being touched unlike Angie who could care less. So feeling for babies can be interesting. I did feel one the other day though 

udder is the same - I expect it to grow more closer to 140 then anything right now. it is a good size already (big as Angie's was when she kidded) this is Lola's third freshioning.

She is very interested in Angie's kids and keeps trying to get in with them to check them out. Hopefully this means she will take to her kids real well.

I havent let angie out with the herd with the kids because I want her to bond real well and i havent put any of the other does in with her either. I plan to do this also with Lola so she can really bond with her kids. I feel bad for the doe as she wants to be in with the herd but that bond needs to be real tight because it wasnt last year and she chose not to take care of her kids (or at least one of them) so I was cautioned ot keep her separate for a week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola day 134*

you are so right about bonding......it is extremely important..... :wink: 
I am sorry ....you had problems in the past....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola 138 its the home stretch*

Day 138.

She is looking so good - all nice and red again 
[attachment=1:wrs476j6]May 3rd 012.jpg[/attachment:wrs476j6]

[attachment=0:wrs476j6]May 3rd 014.jpg[/attachment:wrs476j6]


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola 138 its the home stretch*

She's just beautiful Stacey!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola 138 its the home stretch*

thanks Bethany! I am so pleased with her coat since all we went through back in February


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Lola 138 its the home stretch*

She is very pretty!!! It looks like she might have twins or triplets!  Who is she bred to?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola 138 its the home stretch*

She is bred to Kids Corral PT Luthor (same as Angie's Kids)
[attachment=0:r1n5ygfu]luthor.jpg[/attachment:r1n5ygfu]


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Lola 138 its the home stretch*

wow he's pretty! i like his coloring. :greengrin:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Lola 138 its the home stretch*

Gorgeous girl, Stacey. :drool: I love her color.

Hang in there during the waiting game. :dance: I wish you and your goaties all the best.

Anna


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Lola 138 its the home stretch*

He is a really nice looking buck!!  I really like the "Kids Corral" herd...they have really nice nigerians... :greengrin: I think she'll have triplets!! :girl: :girl: :boy: She looks wide...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola 138 its the home stretch*

She is looking great! Beautiful coat AND a really nice udder coming along...I like her teat placement and medial so far...can't wait to see it filled and I hope she gives you no more than 3


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lola 138 its the home stretch*

Lots hope she has some polled for you!! ray: :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola 138 its the home stretch*

oh NO KIDDING Ashely - after Zen's ordeal polled would be awesom!!!!

143
ligs lower
udder full - teats full
talking up a storm

expect her to kid on Sat or Sunday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola 138 its the home stretch*



> She is bred to Kids Corral PT Luthor (same as Angie's Kids)


 very handsome buck.... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola 138 its the home stretch*

2:00pm ligs almost gone!

udder from this morning
[attachment=3:19o8qmg3]may 8th 001.jpg[/attachment:19o8qmg3]

[attachment=2:19o8qmg3]may 8th 002.jpg[/attachment:19o8qmg3]

around 1:30
[attachment=1:19o8qmg3]may 8th 003.jpg[/attachment:19o8qmg3]
[attachment=0:19o8qmg3]may 8th 004.jpg[/attachment:19o8qmg3]


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola 143 - kidding today or tomorrow pics page 4*

getting closer - good luck! I hope she waits till you get home from work


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola 143 - kidding today or tomorrow pics page 4*

thanks me too


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lola 143 - kidding today or tomorrow pics page 4*

Looking good! Can't wait for kiddies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola 143 - kidding today or tomorrow pics page 4*

Oh yea.....she is definitely tight in the udder.....Oh please girl ,at least hold on ..til Stacey( your mom) gets home.... :hug: Here's to a happy and healthy kidding... :cheers:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lola 143 - kidding today or tomorrow pics page 4*

Babies are very close. Keep us posted.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lola 143 - kidding today or tomorrow pics page 4*

It's a boy and a girl! Thats all the info I have. You will have to wait till Stacey gets on for more details. :leap: :girl: :boy: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola 143 - kidding today or tomorrow pics page 4*

She kidded just before 7:00pm

My brother phoned me after she kidded with the details and she was cleaning them up at that time. He checked and it was one boy and one girl.

Both are normal sized (not tiny like Angie's) both over 4lbs

I am uploading pictures - they are real flashy.

Unfortunatly they are not polled grrr but I got what I ordered


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Lola 143 - kidding today or tomorrow pics page 4*

Congrats!! Can't wait to see them!! :boy: :girl:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Lola 143 - kidding today or tomorrow pics page 4*

congratulations! :leap: 
cant wait to see pics!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Lola 143 - kidding today or tomorrow pics page 4*

Congrats!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola 143 - kidding today or tomorrow pics page 4*

these pictures curtisy of brother Caleb
[attachment=5:3jeucebm]Lola kidded May 8th 001.jpg[/attachment:3jeucebm]

cleaning girl off (second born)
[attachment=4:3jeucebm]Lola kidded May 8th 002.jpg[/attachment:3jeucebm]

Boy (first born by 35 seconds)
[attachment=3:3jeucebm]Lola kidded May 8th 004.jpg[/attachment:3jeucebm]

Lola cleaning boy
[attachment=2:3jeucebm]Lola kidded May 8th 011.jpg[/attachment:3jeucebm]

Boy standing
[attachment=1:3jeucebm]Lola kidded May 8th 021.jpg[/attachment:3jeucebm]

Girl nursing
[attachment=0:3jeucebm]Lola kidded May 8th 022.jpg[/attachment:3jeucebm]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW that was fast! I figured she'd wait til morning!

Beautiful kids too...look just like mom and dad!
Now, hopefully she continues to take good care of them ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, they are purdy.  You have an awesome brother for helping Lola out for you and taking those pictures!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah he is the best


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats - they are gorgeous!!!!! I think that I recognize the collar on your girl :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you will recognize that collar all the time - dont plan to get rid of it anytime soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats ........they are so cute.....


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

Aww! How precious! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:stars: CONGRATS!!!!! to Lola and Stacey :stars:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are adorable!!!  Congrats!!!! :leap: :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Love their color!!! Soooooo cuuuute!! :stars:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yay! congratulations on the kiddos! They look the same colour as Angie's too =]

LW


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats Stacey, they're lovely!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Best wishes and congrats. What pretty babies!  Love the color! 

Anna


----------

